# New archery sight



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Want to pull the trigger on a new archery sight this year. I have the Trophy Ridge Hitman 5 and want to upgrade to something with a single pin, a dovetail, and adjustable. Been looking at the CBE Tek Hybrid Pro, the Spot Hogg Fast Eddie XL, or the Axcel Accutouch. Is there anything else I'm missing?

Was hoping to limit the expense to the $250 range which is why I'm leaning towards the Spot Hogg. There are some things I like about the axcel but $300+ is a lot to swallow and I feel like any of these sights would be a HUGE upgrade over what I'm using now. The Fast Eddie XL just released though and there aren't any reviews yet so that's the only hold back on that one.

Hoping to get everyone's thoughts on the matter. What are you guys using?


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Montana black gold slider is hands down the best sight I have used for hunting. I just bought the trophy ridge react one pro and think it may be going back due to its size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I shoot the CBE tech hybrid and love it. I tried switching it back to a five pin but after using it as the single pin version I wont be using anything else.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Went ahead and picked up a Fast Eddie XL from S&S Archery. Can't wait for it now!


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Got the Spot Hogg Fast Eddie the other day. Very impressive sight. Made like a tank and just overall a solid piece of engineering. Since it was hard for me to find pics of it beforehand I thought I'd post some up.

Went to the range on Saturday and had it driving tacks at 20 yards in no time. Took some time to figure out where I really wanted it and how far away from the riser worked best. The double ring is super nice to pick up in the peep. I'll post some pics tomorrow of it on the bow. These pictures are from when I popped it out of the package.

I'd heard some people where worried about the plastic cog and stuff getting stuck in there but it's a pretty dense piece of plastic. No worries on my end, if a leaf or something where to get in there it would be pretty easy to get it out.

It was expensive but I think it's worth every penny!


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

I mainly shoot Montana Black Gold sights. Pick up one of there Pure sliding models last year. Very nice. Well made and hard to beat the photochromatic pin cover feature. I does what it claims.


----------

